
AWS AppSync releases no-code GraphQL API builder, HTTP resolvers, new scalars - nslog
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/07/aws-appsync-releases-enhanced-capabilities-nocode-graphql/
======
ilkhan4
I've been using AppSync for about 4 months on a project for work and it's
mostly been positive once you get your head wrapped around resolver mapping.
I've also incorporated serverless-appsync for deployment which makes it much
nicer than the built-in UI.

